# Bremont BC-SOLO - Photos of the prototypes



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought I'd share these photos of the new Bremont BC-SOLO range which I recently photographed. Bremont launched these watches at Baselworld and I believe they will be in the ADs from July 2011 onwards.

If you're not familiar with the Bremont models, the BC range is more entry level, however the specs are impressive: 43mm hardened case ( the case is in 3 parts, with a very cool PVD barrel in the middle ) top grade modified ETA movement, COSC regulation, applied indexes...exhibition caseback and super high quality sapphire crystal... not just another pilot watch, its THE future classic pilot in my opinion!

As mentioned, this model comes in two specs: one with vintage style cream markers (second hand is black) and one with white markers (second hand white)... Both models have their plus points, on the prototypes I had, the cream had a really bright green lume, the white one had a good lume but not as vibrant... At the moment the white feels more 'finished' however the cream has more character! I believe the watches will be sold on brown (cream) and black (white) straps..

whilst the watches are a fairly decent size, 43mm they are approx 13mm depth so fairly slim fitting but bulky enough to have enough 'impact' on the wrist. These can be worn dressed up ( leather straps ) or more casual by buying a superb Bremont canvas strap from their website...( sand colour is highly recommended! )

as i mentioned earlier these are prototypes so models aren't perfect but pretty good and of course small details could change... anyway onto the photos... enjoy!
































































The caseback and movement





































... Hope you enjoy my pics!


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics! Love the watch!


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

The perfect compliment to my PO....love it already


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely watch! Oh, and great pictures, also!

cheers.


----------



## Kukulcan (Aug 26, 2009)

Vintage cream for me...love your shots, Piers


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder what the price point is ?


----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, would be interested to hear about pricing too.


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's an idea of the prices off the Jura Watches website here in the UK:

Bremont BC Solo Watches


----------

